# Can you feed Reggie Rat to fancy mice?



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi guys, 
Can you feed Reggie Rat to fancy mice? What's the difference between Reggie Rat and Harry Hamster. I usually feed them Wagg food for small animals, is this okay? I would prefer to feed them Reggie Rat (if you can) because you can buy it in bigger bags. 
Thanks. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Mice do well on Reggie Rat, it's a good choice if you only keep a few mice. It's very expensive to feed more than 20 though


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for replying, as I only have two mice at the moment, that should be alright, shouldn't it? What is the difference between Harry Hamster and Reggie Rat foods?xx
Thanks again x :mrgreen:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Not sure of the difference but I use Reggie Rat, get through about one 15kg bag every 6-8 weeks!


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

And how much does that cost roughlyy?xx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I work in a vet practice so get it at cost price, think around £23.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You're looking at £25.00 to £30.00 for a 15kg bag of Reggie Rat. The mix I feed (pig pellets and Vitalin original dog food) works out at about £20.00 for 35kg, so under half the price. But if you only have a few mice, that much food will go mouldy before they'd eat it up.

Hamster food is much fattier than mouse food as hamsters need more seeds in their diet than mice do.

If you wanted to have a look at mixing your own food up, there's lots of information here:
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=8334


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks, I will proabably get smaller packs then xx


----------

